# Its over



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Didnt want to post on the rainbow crew. Dont want to bring it down.

When i got up this morning i was bleeding brown stuff.
Have since done a test and its negative. Dont know what to do. Dont think there is anything i can do.
Thanks for all your support.

Dee can you take me off the list please.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Awww Kim

I dont know what to say .... im so sorry 

Sending Hugs

Tony, Mel & Jessica
xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Kim

^group^

All my love and thoughts

Clare

PS Please contact your clinic for them to confirm and check you are OK


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

kim im soooooooo sorry ! 

my thoughts are with you.
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim, Paul and Joe

We are so deeply sorry, you do not deserve to go through this.

We are here for you anytime, day or night, I hope you know that, if you need me, just call

Our hearts and thoughts are with you all.

All this IF stuff makes me so angry.

Love and hugs to you all, family included.

I know this is a hard time Kim, so please take time, but don't ever forget we are all here for you

Love Jo and Paul
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim, Paul and Joe,

^cuddleup^ - I'm so sorry, how cruel is life being at the moment.

Our thoughts and love are with you all.

I'm here for you, should you need a chat, a cry, someone to shout at etc.....

Love,

Sue, Dion and Iestyn xxxxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Kim.

So sorry to hear you news.

Hun xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Kim,

I am so sorry and sad to see your news 

Sending you all the love I have - to Paul & Joe too.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kim, Paul & Joe

Gutted does not even come close. I am so sorry for you all to have received such deverstating news.

So sorry Kim, you really do not deserve this 

All my love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Kim, Paul and Joe

I am so so sorry - this is so unfair.
I don't know what else to say except echo what the other girls have already said ... we are all here for you.

Loads of love and hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Dear Kim

I am very very sorry to see your news. 
There is nothing fair about this IF, is there?
Take good care of yourself.

Imogen.x.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh my god Kim I am so sorry.

What a terrible shock for you.

I really dont know what to say.

Thinking of you all

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi everyone
Kim has just contacted me, and has asked me to let you all know that she is on her way up to the hospital, they have said it is best she gets herself looked at, and she thinks they will scan her today as they said they do have some scan slots today.

I am hoping and praying that everything will be ok.

If I hear anymore I will let you all know

Love and prayers are going out to you and your family Kim

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know, Jo

Kim - You are in my thoughts and I have my fingers and toes crossed that this is just an early bleed and you will find out that Baby is hanging on in there.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thinking of you all Kim,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Kim
I am in shock reading this, how cruel life can be, I just hope the hospital may be able to offer you some hope - I hope and pray, along with all the other peeps here. Take care, love Bev H xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dearest Kim, Paul & Joe,

I just can't believe this has happened to you.

Thinking of you so very much.

We are all here for you sweetheart.

Love Laine x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Kim, Paul and Joe

I am thinking of you all this afternoon - you are in my prayers too - i am so sorry this has happened
luv
LB
X


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Dearest Kim, Paul and Joe,

You are all in my thoughts, I was totally gobsmacked when I saw this thread. I can only echo what everyone else has said and pray that the hospital can give you some encouraging news.

All my love and prayers

Emma xx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Dearest Kim, Paul & Joe,

I am so, so, gutted to read this post, you are all in my thoughts and I am praying for some hope,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks everyone

I contacted the hospital and they told me to go up there. have seen a doctor who examined me and told me i was bleeding, she thinks it could be a misscarriage but isnt sure because i am not in pain and dont have any cramps. So she thinks it could be i was having twins and one is coming away. OR it could be a bio chemical pregnancy.
They did another urine test which came back negative so she took some blood and i have to go back at 9 in the morning for a scan. They offered me a bed for the night but i declined 

Thankyou all so much for your messages especially the mods who have texted me urging me to get help.
I will let you all know as soon as i get back tomorrow.

Thanks again you are all great.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kim.... thanks so much for the update...specially when you are feeling so awfull  Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning at the hosp....I hope they can tell you whats up for definate so at least your more in the know  so sorry again for what is happening to you all 

By the way....you are the one who is great 

All my love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Kim
Good luck tomorrow sweetie, hold on to that hope, as we all are. Much love, Bev H xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Kim

pleased you are home. XX

i hope and pray you get good news tomorrow from your scan - will be thinking of you

take care
LB
X


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Kim

Thx for the update, still thinking of you and pray that everything goes well tomorrow.

All my love and thoughts 

Clare


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Kim

I am hoping with all my might that you get some good news tomorrow.

You are in my thoughts.

Loads of love
Dee
xxx

PS - Amanda is right ...... you are great and you deserve only good things!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Kim 

I have only just got home from staying at mums and seen your news, i am shocked is beyond a statement, i feel so much for you right now.

I hope tomorrow brings you better news and we are here for you - if you need a shoulder please ring.

Mel
x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Kim, Paul and Joe

Only just picked up your text and managed to get on line.

Am gutted for you guys, really gutted.

I hope that the bloods show something different tomorrow and remember we're all here for you if you need ANYTHING.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim,

I hope with all my heart that tomorrow brings good news.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim

Really hoping tomorrow brings you some brighter news. 

More words to the Big Guy me thinks!

Take care,

Love ^cuddleup^

Sue xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim Paul and Joe
Thinking of you loads, we so hope things look brighter today.

We are here for all of you.

Love Jo and Paul
x x x


----------



## Bel07 (Nov 27, 2003)

Kim

I just wanted to say so sorry to read your news and I hope today gives you some hope.

Love and best wishes 

Bel x


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Dear Kim,

Have only just come on line and so shocked to hear your news. Im hoping that you are getting better news as I write this and that the dream is not over for you.

Thinking of you and Paul and Joe and sending you loads of love and a big hug.

julie anne


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Kim,

Hoping and praying for you and your family today,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Kim
I am thinking about you all this morning and hoping you receive some good news

take care
LB
X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hello

Thankyou all for you messages of hope. Unfortunately we didnt have any good news today.
I had an internal scan and there was nothing there. The doc has said it was a complete miscarriage. It is hard but i think i knew they werent going to find anything.

We have decided that we will use our frosties in the near future once we have got over this and raised some cash.

Your support has been brilliant THANKYOU

Love Kimx x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim,

I am so sorry that you havent got the news that we all hoped for today.

Sending you lots of love to help you through this sad time.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Kim, Paul and Joe

I have only just seen this..........

I am so sorry for you havent got the news you deserve.

Sending you all hugs and kisses at this sad time

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Kim, and Paul & Joe

I am so sad that you didn't get the positive news that you so deserved today.

Looking forward, I hope that some of your precious frosties are back with you soon, and that a happy ever after ending is in sight.

In the meantime I send you masses of love and hugs that I hope will help you through these sad times.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Bel07 (Nov 27, 2003)

Kim

So sorry it was not the news you had hoped for.

Good luck for the future.

Love Bel x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kim, Paul & Joe

So sorry to read your news today from your scan  You are wonderfull and very much loved by everyone on here.

Huge cuddles & hugs & much love
Amanda xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Kim ~ i'm so sorry,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim, Paul and Joe,

I'm so sad to see you didn't get the good news we were all praying for today.

Take care of yourselves - sending an extra special ^cuddleup^ your way!

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Kim

So sorry the news was bad today.

I had been hoping there might have been a little bit of rainbow magic there.

Take care and the best of luck with your frosites.

Lots of love and hugs

Lou xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Kim

I am so so sorry the news was bad today - thinking of you all.

make sure you take the time you need both for yourself and your family to grieve. 

Love

Clare


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Kim

I am so sorry that this happened to you - i see you have taken a little glimpse to the future which can only be good for you. XX

I am sorry that you are hurting now though and i wish i could make that all better for you 

sending you loads of luv
LB
X


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Kim and fanmily
I'm so sorry to read your sad news
Take care
Love Gemmaxxxx


----------



## Littlest (Jan 22, 2004)

Kim, Paul & Joe

Just seen this thread...so sorry to hear your news....thinking of you

Littlest xxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Kim, Paul & Joe,

I am just devastated to read your news today, ^group^, I have been thinking of you's all since I read the post yesterday,

Take care of yourselves,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Kim am so sorry to see your news,
take care,
lots of love 
mmmbop,xxx ((((hugs ))))


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Kim, Paul and Joe

OMG, I've only just read your awful news 

I am truly so sorry for you all, what a shock.

I hope you are coping ok, thinking of you x

All my love, Jules xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Dear Kim, Paul and Joe

I wasn't able to log on yesterday, and then only this evening, so I've only just read your sad news. I am so very, very sorry.

Thinking of you

Fee and Richard


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Have only just seen this 

Both totally numb for you ^cuddleup^. You know where we are 

All our love
Jax n Mark
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim Paul and Joe

We are so sorry you didnt get the news today that we all so wanted for you all.

I know you are strong, very strong, and you are looking in to the future, we are with you all the way.

Take care sweetheart, you know where we are, just shout, I am here.

Love to you all
Jo and Paul
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks everyone

Your all brilliant. Jac yes i have given Joe extra special cuddles. He still keeps coming over and stroking my tummy. I have said mummy doesnt have a baby anymore and he said 'oh' then give me a hug.
We are both gutted but still count ourselves very lucky. We will go again in a few months.
Thankyou all though for your support and IM's and texts and phone calls they have helped us through this a lot.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Kim Paul & Joe

So sorry this has happened, take care of each other, sounds like Joe is looking after his mummy, bless him,
love to you all, Bev H xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Dear Kim,

Have only just seen this...I am so so sorry to hear your awful news, thinking of you...

TAKE CARE


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, Kim, I've only just seen this thread. I feel so shocked, and didn't expect this at all. 

I'm so sorry you've had such sad news. My heart goes out to you totally. 

Much love and strength to you and your family at this difficult time. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dearest Kim, Paul and Joe,

I will talk to you soon but just wanted to say how very sorry I am to read your news. Just awful! 

Hold on to the future and keep thinking about those frosties. A brother or sister for Joe is still in the making.

Much love to you all.

Dawn xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Kim, Paul and Joe

Just to let you know we are thinking of you at this time.

Lots love

Mel and Tony
x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Kim and Paul and Joe

Still thinking of you and just so sorry that yesterday didn't bring you the magic news you hoped for.

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Kim

I am so sorry to read your news. 

Sending thoughts to you Paul and Joe.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Kim

I'm really really sorry to see your news.

Thinking of you all at this time, know how difficult it is.

Sending you ^cuddleup^ and wish I could do more.

Love Vicky xxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Dear Kim

I'm so sad to hear your news - you must be totally gutted.

Thinking about you

Sophie
xxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Kim
Have only just seen this. Im really so very sorry, thinking of you all.
Love Karen


----------



## angiew1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Kim Paul and Joe,

I've just come on line for the first time in a week and am so, so sorry to see your news. 

As you all know, there is still so much hope for us all to share with you and I'm praying that this will still happen for you.

Love Angexxxxxxxxx


----------

